# Lost Intelligent Key Fob in Car (Nissan Pulsar)



## 40MCR (4 mo ago)

Context: 2 intelligent key fobs for 2017 Nissan Pulsar, 1 key fob is lost 

My wife picked me up with her intelligent key fob (1st key). When I was picked up, I also had my key fob (2nd key) on me. About a 10 minutes drive later, we could not lock the door after we exited vehicle. It made several beeps, indicating that a key fob was still inside of the vehicle.

I have my key fob (2nd key), but we cannot find my wife's key fob (1st key). Somehow, it seems to be be lost in the car. I have literally searched the car 3 times. I checked the boot, under the bonnet, under seats, removed the child seats, and still nothing.

This is so unbelievably frustrating. We cannot lock our car, and weirdly, I can still start my car without my key (2nd key) any where near the car.

1) Is it possible that my wife's key (1st key) was dropped in transit and the Nissan kept on driving because I had my key fob?

2) If Scenario 1 happened, why is my car still not locking?

3) If Scenario 1 happened, why does my car start without the 2nd key fob (mine) present?

4) Is there any clever way to detect where the key might be located in the car?

I'm seriously losing my mind over this. Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, it has to be in the car. We frequently find them buried under the carpet or falling into the heater vents that run beneath the seats. The dealer has a tool called the Tech-II that can help, it shows relative signal strength of both the car and fob. When they work the ignition button on and off, it will show more signal strength from the fob as they get close to it. You might want to have them pull the Tech out for you and go over your car in the service drive. Even if the key doesn't show up, it will at least give you a general idea of the location and reduce the amount of hardware and carpeting you need to yank.


----------



## 40MCR (4 mo ago)

That's what I thought too, but I just wanted to make sure. It's crazy, the key fob was somehow lodged into the handbrake mechanism. It was found, thanks God!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------

